# Estrogen dominance, natural progesterone, and DIM



## flutemandolin (Aug 13, 2003)

I better begin with a little history of why I'm posting this. I am 40 years old, and about three years ago I started gaining weight; I was 145-150, and the last time at the doctor's office (I don't have a scale) I was 193! (I'm 5'7) This despite the fact that I really wasn't eating much. I have never had problems with sugar cravings, I don't gorge myself on junk food, drink only diet soda occasionally, I rarely eat out, and I'm usually moderately active. During this period of weight gain I have made an effort to eliminate processed foods, I've virtually cut out sugar except occasionally, cut down on carbs, eliminated trans fats, and moved towards a balanced diet that includes healthy amounts of protein and "good" fats. 

I suspected hypothyroidism, and my doctor tested for it, but my levels were in the normal range, although perhaps tending towards hypo. But with the test results, the dr. didn't want to prescribe thyroid hormone. I have other symptoms and my body temp always seems to be below normal.

So I've done considerable research on the Internet since then, and found out I have a lot of the characteristics of estrogen dominance, one of which is weight gain or inability to lose weight. Also, excess estrogen can interfere with thyroid hormone function. I started using natural progesterone cream at the recommended doses, and started supplementing with vitamins and calcium/magnesium, as well as kelp and fish oil. That was about five months ago. In that time I have not gained any more weight, but I haven't lost any either. I'm also feeling better, generally, although I don't know specifically what may be responsible.

My questions are:

Does anyone have any experience with estrogen dominance, or any more information, or an interpretation of the info that's out there? Any wisdom/experience with natural progesterone? 

I also just found out about a phytochemical called DIM (di-indollylmethane) present in members of the Brassica family that has been shown, in some convincing studies, to help estrogen metabolism. It appears to be safe, and may even have some anti-cancer properties. But while some sources say to combine it with natural progesterone therapy, others say you shouldn't be using natural progesterone to balance hormones because it can metabolize to estrogen and actually make things worse. 

Has anyone used DIM? Results? Advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I haven't used DIM but I would try it without the progesterone because if it works then you won't need the other and that saves money, and I don't like progesterone anyway because I had problems with it.


----------



## OneAcreCircus (Mar 13, 2007)

I just started reading a book about this- Fast Track Detox Diet. It was recommended by my sister in law who RAVED about it. There is a lot of info in this book about estrogen dominance and how toxins are the root cause- AND how to cleanse your liver and colon to start fresh. And yes, it talks about Brassicas. 

I, personally, would shy away from the progesterone cream, as that is just adding hormones instead of addressing the base problem. The book I recommended includes an 11 day detox plan. One of the days is a fast- my SO is going to do it with me but probably wont fast. Look up how estrogen is affected by toxins and what pollution and chemicals can do to your estrogen levels. There is also a post on this thread about fasting- looks like some of the posts are written by other people who are doing liver/colon detox. Maybe they have info on this, too.

Good luck!

the book:
http://www.amazon.com/Fast-Track-De...1532735?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1178559227&sr=8-1


----------

